# Hillbilly roll call!



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:rapture:

Tho..it'll be my first shoot since I whooped up on ya.. :mg:  :bolt:


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

yep ! calling for a room now ..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Only 2:mg:

Come on boys what about the NC crew? prag., jarlicker, baby love? I know Mac is out, but what about the rest of you carowhiners?

What's Hornet's excuse?


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

What with Nationals only 2 weeks after most of us Southern Virginians are heading to Bugg's Island for their annual Big Apple shoot. Too far to travel and then have to turn around a short while later and head North again.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Only 2:mg:
> 
> Come on boys what about the NC crew? prag., jarlicker, baby love? I know Mac is out, but what about the rest of you carowhiners?
> 
> What's Hornet's excuse?


I don't have an excuse....I have reasons. Excuses are for people that have something to hide or need to feel better about themselves. 

I am just not going.....that's a long ass walk :chortle:

We told them the 4th was a bad weekend....even more so with Nationals 2 weeks later. 

I know Vince isn't coming uo either.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Only 2:mg:
> 
> Come on boys what about the NC crew? prag., jarlicker, baby love? I know Mac is out, but what about the rest of you carowhiners?
> 
> What's Hornet's excuse?


Jarlicker & I were discussing it last night and are still hoping/planning to come. Not sure yet about Prag Jr. As far as "baby love" is concerned, I'm not sure he's "allowed" to shoot in his own back yard, let alone come to the Hill.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't have an excuse....I have reasons. Excuses are for people that have something to hide or need to feel better about themselves.
> 
> I am just not going.....that's a long ass walk :chortle:
> 
> ...




You ain't gotta walk, if you want to go just tell me I'll come pick you up you know that. It's not unlike me to drive a few hours for a good cause. Time behind the wheel don't mean nothing to me. So if the ride is the only thing holding you back PM me your addy, and when you want picked up.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I will be in NC, Manteo is the town. Wifes family lives there. Spend a whole 2 days at the beach!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*I don't want to hear any whinning from anyone about how long a drive it is.....

unless it is coming from South Paaw and FL. Lefty

I will be pulling up in the parkinglot sometime Friday.


Anyone game for "The Flying Pig" Friday night?????????????*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> You ain't gotta walk, if you want to go just tell me I'll come pick you up you know that. It's not unlike me to drive a few hours for a good cause. Time behind the wheel don't mean nothing to me. So if the ride is the only thing holding you back PM me your addy, and when you want picked up.


Somebody wants that match bad 

We will talk between now and then :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Somebody wants that match bad
> 
> We will talk between now and then :wink: :darkbeer:




You know I do. I'm sick of wonering if I have what it takes or not. It's about time to put this one out to pasture. 

Now the "no ride" explanation has just become an excuse because you have a ride waiting if you want it. I can pick you up Friday mornin/early afternoon, and you can either crash here or I can take you over to join the campers.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I don't want to hear any whinning from anyone about how long a drive it is.....
> 
> unless it is coming from South Paaw and FL. Lefty
> 
> ...




You tell em Lucky!


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> You ain't gotta walk, if you want to go just tell me I'll come pick you up you know that. It's not unlike me to drive a few hours for a good cause. Time behind the wheel don't mean nothing to me. So if the ride is the only thing holding you back PM me your addy, and when you want picked up.


Be in Seattle around 5 AM on the 1st we should be able to make it with time to spare


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

kjwhfsd said:


> Be in Seattle around 5 AM on the 1st we should be able to make it with time to spare




Your on your own there my friend lol.

Tell you what I'll pick you up at Dulles airport Friday morning while I'm over that way draggin the hornet out of his nest.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*I'll be there!!*

I'll be there !!! Don't know who is coming with me. Might be able to get a few from Shawnee to come. 

I'll be down Saturday morning and then leaving after the Hinkelmonster shoot off. We have the South Central Regional Field/Hunter at our club on Sunday.


----------



## bikerskum (Mar 25, 2007)

Bikerskum, Underskum (Pam), and Littleskum (Mackenzie) will be there again this year, bringing 1 additional NY shooter (Fox Hollow).


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm your huckleberry....be pointing the Ram Air south Friday morning. 

Hornet you better be there:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> I'm your huckleberry....be pointing the Ram Air south Friday morning.
> 
> Hornet you better be there:darkbeer:


I'll be there when you arrive :wink: if you show up on Fri and you can't find me you know where target #1 is....start looking there...keeping going until ya find me 

Or just find the empties


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OK...so we are looking at these people being there for sure....add your name to the list 

Hornet
Hinky
PSarge
Prag
Jarlicker
Sticky
BubbleGuts
Jen
Lucky
Shane 
Jesse
DY
MegaDan (he and DY don't go anyplace alone)
Bownut61
bikerskum and fam 
PA.JAY
wvdblung
archerpap
jumpmaster
willem
Cogar 
young jedi
10Xring

I am sure a bunch more will be there.....

md....is skinny man coming?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> OK...so we are looking at these people being there for sure....add your name to the list
> 
> Hornet
> Hinky
> ...




Got some new blood coming in my crue.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Got some new blood coming in my crue.


You mean your CREW :embara:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> OK...so we are looking at these people being there for sure....add your name to the list
> 
> Hornet
> Hinky
> ...


I'll be there saturday Hornet, save me a spot!:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You mean your CREW :embara:


no I mean CRUE do your research lol.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Last I heard south paw, and lefty are still coming.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bhamlin said:


> I'll be there saturday Hornet, save me a spot!:wink:


You know....we have NEVER shot together... that's gonna have to change


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Dad and I will be there Saturday, then heading out after the Hinky shoot.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> no I mean CRUE do your research lol.


As in Motley Crue


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

DHawk2 said:


> As in Motley Crue


Thank you!
And motley we shall be. 
my group is going to consist of

Jen
myself
a blind girl attempting her first ever shoot of any kind
the blind girl's 13 year old daughter
and possibly a national champion

can't get much more motley than that.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Hornet...I'll shoot a practice round Friday with you.

Believe it or not MegaDan is sitting this one out...He'll be shooting foam...seems he has an IBO National title to win in two weeks:mg:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> OK...so we are looking at these people being there for sure....add your name to the list
> 
> Hornet
> Hinky
> ...


Got no idea. Mike hangs with a different crowd nowadays. Looks like I've been kicked to the curb.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> Hornet...I'll shoot a practice round Friday with you.
> 
> Believe it or not MegaDan is sitting this one out...He'll be shooting foam...seems he has an IBO National title to win in two weeks:mg:


What...no Mega Dan  I can understand that though....he still could have come you know there are always 3D targets next to each target on the front half....we would have let him shoot an extra arrow at each target 

What time are you pulling in? We are going to shoot at Hinkys on Fri morning. Then roll up....I should have the batteries charged enough for at least a half...I hope anyway


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Where is everyone staying at for the weekend? Hinky had said the Holiday Inn in downtown Cumberland. If that is true , is there a special group rate and what is the group name? I need to book a room for the weekend.

Does it have a clothing optional pool? I can't sleep or swim with clothes on.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Where is everyone staying at for the weekend? Hinky had said the Holiday Inn in downtown Cumberland. If that is true , is there a special group rate and what is the group name? I need to book a room for the weekend.
> 
> Does it have a clothing optional pool? I can't sleep or swim with clothes on.


**********************************************************
June 14th, 2009, 09:43 AM 

Here's the number to the Holiday Inn to make your reservations.....301-724-8800

Just tell the Front Desk you are staying for the Archery Tournament.

The Room rate is $79.00 + tax till June 19th., then the leftover rooms get turned back to the hotel.

6 rooms left at this rate as of yesterday.

**********************************************************

*Call and ask for the sales department and.... BEG!!!!!! *

.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'll be there about noon or so BH...half round sounds good.


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

Hornet
Hinky
PSarge
Prag
Jarlicker
Sticky
BubbleGuts
Jen
Lucky
Shane
Jesse
DY
MegaDan (he and DY don't go anyplace alone)
Bownut61
bikerskum and fam
PA.JAY
wvdblung
archerpap
jumpmaster
willem
young jedi
10Xring
m cogar
j cogar
h cogar
digger cogar
scott burnside
justin burnside?
ernie cotril
mark gregory
dave greir
eddie hyde

and hoping to get a few out of morgantown........maybe the youth sensation garret ayersman.....i would like to see what kinda score he can post from the youth peg...im guessing very high 550s


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Can I shoot from the youth peg? That would be sweet.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> Can I shoot from the youth peg? That would be sweet.


All you have to do is register like I do....Barebow cub


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

I am going to make a last minute slap together to try and make it. I will be in Deep Creek that weekend so I will have to sneak away from the family:zip:

What time does this shin-dig get going?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got word that a couple of guys from FL will be making the trip. :darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Florida's IN... !*

confirmed... south-paaw and fl_lefty will be attending.

should be rolling in by 3 pm on friday, we won't beable to make TA, but will be ready for a HB-1/2 round , and the Flying Pig.... :darkbeer:

:shade:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> confirmed... south-paaw and fl_lefty will be attending.
> 
> should be rolling in by 3 pm on friday, we won't beable to make TA, but will be ready for a HB-1/2 round , and the Flying Pig.... :darkbeer:
> 
> :shade:


It's about time:mg:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hornet
Hinky
PSarge
Prag
Jarlicker
Sticky
BubbleGuts
Jen
Lucky
Shane
Jesse
DY
Bownut61
bikerskum and fam
PA.JAY
wvdblung
archerpap
jumpmaster
willem
young jedi
10Xring
m cogar
j cogar
h cogar
digger cogar
scott burnside
justin burnside?
ernie cotril
mark gregory
dave greir
eddie hyde
bowaholic77
pennysdad
blondstar
jr
southpaw
Fl lefty


----------



## foxhollow (Nov 25, 2008)

Will be there for the 1st time with Bikerskum and fam.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

foxhollow said:


> Will be there for the 1st time with Bikerskum and fam.


Well be sure to look us up. Be assured that the bunch that hangs out in here will NOT be hard to find.

BG - Prag Jr. will not be making the trip


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bikerscum has met me before :wink:

Prag....make sure that Jarlicker brings his helmet :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hornet
Hinky
PSarge
Prag
Jarlicker
Sticky
BubbleGuts
Jen
Lucky
Shane
Jesse
DY
Bownut61
bikerskum and fam
PA.JAY
wvdblung
archerpap
jumpmaster
willem
young jedi
10Xring
m cogar
j cogar
h cogar
digger cogar
scott burnside
justin burnside?
ernie cotril
mark gregory
dave greir
eddie hyde
bowaholic77
pennysdad
blondstar
jr
southpaw
Fl lefty
bikerskum
foxhollow
GatorTH


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

How many Bowhunter Freestyle shooters are there going to be? I hope I am not the only one planning on attending this event. Bad enough being the ugliest but the only non-scope shooter would just add more insult to my injury.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> How many Bowhunter Freestyle shooters are there going to be? I hope I am not the only one planning on attending this event. Bad enough being the ugliest but the only non-scope shooter would just add more insult to my injury.


There were probably 10 pin shooters there last year. I know a few of those guys have moved on to shooting a scope, but I doubt you'll be the only one shooting pins.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> How many Bowhunter Freestyle shooters are there going to be? I hope I am not the only one planning on attending this event. Bad enough being the ugliest but the only non-scope shooter would just add more insult to my injury.




```

```
pins here... MDbowhuntr recently went to FS... :sad:... the group is getting smaller, but it's still there. !


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Talked to my buddy Rik today he's in!

Hornet
Hinky
PSarge
Prag
Jarlicker
Sticky
BubbleGuts
Jen
Lucky
Shane
Jesse
DY
Bownut61
bikerskum and fam
PA.JAY
wvdblung
archerpap
jumpmaster
willem
young jedi
10Xring
m cogar
j cogar
h cogar
digger cogar
scott burnside
justin burnside?
ernie cotril
mark gregory
dave greir
eddie hyde
bowaholic77
pennysdad
blondstar
jr
southpaw
Fl lefty
bikerskum
foxhollow
GatorTH
Rik Lee


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hornet
Hinky
PSarge
Prag
Jarlicker
Sticky
BubbleGuts
Jen
Lucky
Shane
Jesse
DY
Bownut61
bikerskum and fam
PA.JAY
wvdblung
archerpap
jumpmaster
willem
young jedi
10Xring
m cogar
j cogar
h cogar
digger cogar
scott burnside
justin burnside?
ernie cotril
mark gregory
dave greir
eddie hyde
bowaholic77
pennysdad
blondstar
jr
southpaw
Fl lefty
bikerskum
foxhollow
GatorTH
Rik Lee 
bhamlin


That's 42....and I am pretty sure there are will be about 40 non ATers there. I know a few guys that are coming that don't post


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hornet
> Hinky
> PSarge
> Prag
> ...




Yeah, and I'm bringing a couple of newbies as well.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

How about Rattleman, Mike Leiter, and all the usual Maryland crowd?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> How about Rattleman, Mike Leiter, and all the usual Maryland crowd?


you know they will be there :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> How about Rattleman, Mike Leiter, and all the usual Maryland crowd?


Last I saw Rattleman, he was unsure, but said he would try to shoot Sat.. I ain't been to the club lately to see him though.. :noidea:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Bikerscum has met me before :wink:
> 
> Prag....make sure that Jarlicker brings his helmet :chortle:


But where are we going to find a goat...???


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> How many Bowhunter Freestyle shooters are there going to be? I hope I am not the only one planning on attending this event. *Bad enough being the ugliest *but the only non-scope shooter would just add more insult to my injury.


Sorry we've not met I don't think...but that title goes to prag...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> But where are we going to find a goat...???


If he brings the helmet.....I will find a goat or at least tape horns on that dog


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> If he brings the helmet.....I will find a goat or at least tape horns on that dog


I may just bring a helmet for him...but I'm not sure the dog would have the same effect...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> But where are we going to find a goat...???





Brown Hornet said:


> If he brings the helmet.....I will find a goat or at least tape horns on that dog


Here's your goat!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N&um=1



psargeant said:


> Sorry we've not met I don't think...but that title goes to prag...


Give me a few minutes - got "real work" to do right now, but I'll definitely respond to this "in kind".


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

My nickname is Gorilla! Just has hairy, smelly and ill tempered at times. Hinky and I could become the new Bash Brothers except he is way too handsome. I have a look only my wife and kids could love - only because they have to.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> How about Rattleman, Mike Leiter, and all the usual Maryland crowd?


Ain't gonna make it this year boys and girls.  I'll be thinking about ya. Always good to see my AT friends. I've made a TON of changes...had little time to practice...and to be perfectly honest, the desire isn't there. 

So............drink one for me this weekend :darkbeer: and enjoy!


----------



## NockHunter89 (Apr 10, 2009)

i'll be there more than likely both days. hinky, i know your watching, have a crispy ready.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> My nickname is Gorilla! Just has hairy, smelly and ill tempered at times. Hinky and I could become the new Bash Brothers except he is way too handsome. I have a look only my wife and kids could love - only because they have to.


I think I know you - weren't you at my sister's wedding?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I think I know you - weren't you at my sister's wedding?




Roger would eat that dude for breakfast


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's what he really looks like


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Roger would eat that dude for breakfast


Which "dude" 2 legged or 4 legged?

BTW: Check out the bride's shoes 

Guess we shouldn't make jest of our "hosts" too much, but this "Hillbilly On A Date" is just too good to pass up.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Which "dude" 2 legged or 4 legged?
> 
> [/IMG]


Both:mg:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm already in, but just wanted to let any thats coming, I have some pro tours for sale, and if any one is interested, I'll bring them along. I'll prolly have them with anyways. The are 470's Series B C3's. I have 23 of them. I switched to 420's. They are a little on the wek side for me, and the 420's seem to be working better. They are 27 7/8" shaft to shaft. Pics in classifieds.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> I'm already in, but just wanted to let any thats coming, I have some pro tours for sale, and if any one is interested, I'll bring them along. I'll prolly have them with anyways. The are 470's Series B C3's. I have 23 of them. I switched to 420's. They are a little on the wek side for me, and the 420's seem to be working better. They are 28 3/16 shaft to shaft. Pics in classifieds.


Your worse then me :chortle: I will have several goodies to test and or buy also :wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I was thinking of getting 2 dozen, but I figured I better just try these 420's first, then sell the 470's and get another dozen 420's. If that don't work, then it's a new bow...HAHA!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your worse then me :chortle: I will have several goodies to test and or buy also :wink:




I hear Southpaw will have a nice pair of Adidas for sale Saturday evening:mg:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*yesssss sssirrrr..*



BOWGOD said:


> I hear Southpaw will have a nice pair of Adidas for sale Saturday evening:mg:




```

```
good point...:thumbs_up... but those are trophies, and not for sale..and i am 

bringing a nice silver sharpie to sign off ownership of sed trophy....:mg:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OKKKKKkkkkkkk Guyssss and Galsssssss.....bags packed and I'm headed North...

Will be blowing past the Hill today on up to Uniontown, PA. where my family is from to do a little research but will be back down to the Hill tomorrow afternoon to catch up with all of you...

Safe travels to all....*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OKKKKKkkkkkkk Guyssss and Galsssssss.....bags packed and I'm headed North...
> 
> Will be blowing past the Hill today on up to Uniontown, PA. where my family is from to do a little research but will be back down to the Hill tomorrow afternoon to catch up with all of you...
> 
> ...


Toot your horn when you come through NC. 

And be careful "researching" your family - sometimes it's easy to dig up old skeletons from past generations that the current generations don't "really" want to know - been there, done that. 

Remind me this weekend and I'll fill you in on what I discovered about my great grandfather. :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I hear Southpaw will have a nice pair of Adidas for sale Saturday evening:mg:


You can hear what you want....truth is MY ADIDAS are staying on my feet....

But on another note you need to be focused on the asswhippin' your about to get....not Lefties 

You can't worry about the NL Wild Card Race when your 5 games back in the AL :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> good point...:thumbs_up... but those are trophies, and not for sale..and i am
> ...


Just make sure you bring another pair of boots....cuz I am gonna thow yours over a tree limb like they do sneakers in the Hood when someone is killed 

Everyone that ever goes up the Hill will see my trophy


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OKKKKKkkkkkkk Guyssss and Galsssssss.....bags packed and I'm headed North...
> 
> Will be blowing past the Hill today on up to Uniontown, PA. where my family is from to do a little research but will be back down to the Hill tomorrow afternoon to catch up with all of you...
> 
> ...


Travel safely Darlin.. and watch the :mod: :lol: I'll be out tomorrow mid-day or early afternoon some time.. :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just make sure you bring another pair of boots....cuz I am gonna thow yours over a tree limb like they do sneakers in the Hood when someone is killed
> 
> Everyone that ever goes up the Hill will see my trophy


Now that's funny right there..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You can hear what you want....truth is MY ADIDAS are staying on my feet....
> 
> But on another note you need to be focused on the asswhippin' your about to get....not Lefties
> 
> You can't worry about the NL Wild Card Race when your 5 games back in the AL :doh:




Dude I quit worrying about you a long time ago. All I have left to say about that is when all the arrows are flung may the best man win.
I'm shooting so good right now I might just call Hinky out next




























On second thought maybe I should wait and see how I do with out the training wheels first:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Dude I quit worrying about you a long time ago. All I have left to say about that is when all the arrows are flung may the best man win.
> I'm shooting so good right now I might just call Hinky out next
> 
> On second thought maybe I should wait and see how I do with out the training wheels first:embara:


Yada yada yada....wonder how many days back I have to go to prove that statement wrong :zip:

You never stop thinking about trying to beat me. :chortle:

The last time you were "shooting so good"....your scores still weren't over a 510 or barely when they were.... Everyone is a monster shooting in their backyard....:doh:

Right now your still a 1" group shooting back yard good shot....take some pics of your groups and post them in Gen Pop with the rest of the guys that shoot good....cuz we all know when you get on the Hill we aint gonna see no groups worth a damn 

You couldn't take out Hinky shooting from the Cub stakes.....

A guy finally 20s a target and he thinks he is the ish :chortle:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Everyone is a monster shooting in their backyard....:doh:


I resemble that remark!!! :wink: 

I hope you guys settle this once and for all. Good Luck to both of ya this weekend.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You guys keep dukeing it out on AT - we'll see who comes out on top when we take to the Hill.

Just got back from the grocery store. 24 on ice, 4 different varieties, including 6 "Carolina Blonde". That should get me through Fri. night. :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yada yada yada....wonder how many days back I have to go to prove that statement wrong :zip:
> 
> You never stop thinking about trying to beat me. :chortle:
> 
> ...



We all know those guys in Gen pop only post pics of that one once in a lifetime group.

When I say I'm "shooting good" it has nothing to do with the groups I'm shooting. What that means is everything in my process is clicking. I am aiming good, holding good, executing good, ect..... We both know that shooting good is not judged by groups it's judged by everything that leads up to those groups.
That being said I haven't shot more than 50 arrows all week. I'm not worried about you like I was last year. I'm not putting in countless hours practicing in hopes of one upping you. I'm going about my normal days knowing on the 4th the better man will win.
The biggest difference being last year when this feud started I knew I was going to have to shoot my best game ever to take you out. This year I know all I have to do is shoot my game. The gap has been closed from where I stand we are evenly matched. Who ever makes the least amount of mistakes will be the winner.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

You guys better take it easy:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

damnyankee said:


> You guys better take it easy:darkbeer:


Butt out lol.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Let's just face it.

You're both all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Let's just face it.
> 
> You're both all that and a bag of chips.




Well heck we already knew that. We're just debating wich chip has more flavor:shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Let's just face it.
> 
> You're both all that and a bag of chips.


Speakin of chips, are any of you Syrup Suckers gonna come down to get some? :noidea:


----------

